# Unable to choose Animation Institute



## daemon (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello Guyz , 

I am from lucknow . And just passed my Intermediate Exam . 
now i have decided to do  diploma in animation (complete diploma). Could you guyz plz prefer me very good college in India  . (even i don't the name of any colleges)

GRT THX Guyz


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2006)

Why do you want to do a diploma. I would prefer a Bachelors degree if I was you. Then again, I already have. 
For a diploma, you could look at ANTS institute in Bangalore. There are others like Arena Multimedia, Toonz Webel, etc. but I have heard that they just suck you dry and don't teach much. Do a Google on it. Hope that helped!


----------



## indian_blues (Jun 30, 2006)

ICAT chennai is best...go for it.

ww.icat.ac.in


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 1, 2006)

MAAC,the most advanced institute in India to offer world class training.
Maximus,the only official Autodesk training institute in India.


----------



## daemon (Jul 2, 2006)

Grt Thankz for grt advises . !!!!! I'll be going for MAAC .

@rahul_becks23 : can  you plz give me any wroking phone no of MAAC.and
what would be  the fees.

THANKZ


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2006)

i m from lucknow, an an Arena Multimedia ADIM pass out

first decide, what u like, Animation, movies, VFX, Architectural viz...then chose an institute acocrding to that

for VFX & Movies, go for MAAC

for game developement, i would say join Maximus or Arena Multimedia


----------



## JGuru (Jul 2, 2006)

First choose what you want to do Animation, VFX, Architectural Design etc.,
 Yeah, MAAc is a good choice. Work hard & come out of it in flying colours and the
 world is yours for the taking.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 2, 2006)

@daemon-
MAAC official site-
www.maacindia.com
Check out the site and get all the info u need,buddy.
I have opted 4 Alpha Maya and its around 40K in 8 months.
GOOD LUCK

@gxsaurav-
Arena multimedia 4 Game development......r u kidding.No one rivals MAAC in India(either for game dev. or movies-vfx) and i mean it SERIOUS.
Just to tell u buddy,MAAC will be starting a game programming couse in its London institute very shortly in 2006.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2006)

one thing u should know, no institute can teach u everything, u have to learn something on your own

i was here in arena, but trust me, i learned mental ray on my own....i have met a few students from MAAC delhi, & they told me, mental ray was very less in their course, mostly it was modeling & particles, biped etc

for game developement, 3Ds Max rox, so u can either join Maximus or Arena Multimedia, Maya is for movies due to their superb particle effects which is something MAAC will teach u fine


----------



## daemon (Jul 3, 2006)

Well guyz i have decided to go for VFX & movies using soft 3dsMax (this soft is also good for movies vfx )

@rahul_becks23 : In which city you are stuyding maya and  plz also tell me that after completing your maya alpha course will you get any certificate or not??

@gxsaurav : 





> Maya is for movies due to their superb particle effects which is something MAAC will teach u fine



Maya was better in particles till when 3dsmax wasn't have particle flow .
but after intigration of particle flow in 3dsmax . 3dsmax  got too much fame 
for its particles effects .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2006)

particle flow in 3Ds Max is preety good & solid, but u try to make something with it & u will find the viewport to shake very soon. Quite frankly, it's not that optimised compared to Maya.....but choices differ. besides i work in 3DS Max only


----------



## daemon (Jul 3, 2006)

lol ,I am using it since i was  in 9th standard . I did many effects with particle flow . and believe me if you know everything in particle flow you can achieve any effect . and for more power you can have a single plug which can provide you ultimate power Thinking Particles 2.5  .

The other thing is that now every software is providing scripting like Flash , Photoshop etc.
to provide flebility as maya is using . you can also use scripting in 3dsmax for getting  high end effects.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2006)

I never said, u cannot create much with 3Ds Max particle flow, i only said, u cannot create in it as easily as compared to Maya

anyway, i have used thinking particle 2.5, so there is no need to shout about it....use what u like weather it's 3DS Max or Maya or XSI or Modo, or whatever....they all can do same thing, it's just the work required to these things differ


----------



## daemon (Jul 5, 2006)

Plz help me guyz again that to which branch i should go (means delhi , banglore , mumbai etc) which is best . plz plz . thankz


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 7, 2006)

oh yeah,sorry for replying too late.
I study in MAAC,Chandigarh(Ranked 2nd last year in 24FPS)


----------



## deepakd (Jul 8, 2006)

hi guys,

i read all  good things that rahul_becks23 and jguru had to say about MAAC. 
let me tell u about myself. i m working in the a leading tv channel in india as a senior graphics designer. i m a self learner and have absolutely nothing against these notrious institutes. but my opinion about them is based on the people that i have met who have been really scorned by these money minting mushrooms. not that these people r totally duffer. no they r techinally good but acc to them they became techincally good on there own. whereas these instiutes barely scratch the surface of the software. we r only awed by the technical jargons used in there brochures and in there seminars. but when it gets down to teaching the real thing. they r totally blank. 

all u can do instead of spending money on them. get some beginner books and comp. and sit down sincerly to learn these packages on your own. when u will be looking for a job, what matters is ur showreel, not the institutes where u studied. 

think about it. coz i know after my eight years exp what i have written is right.

there is no subsitute to hard work and hard work of ur own.

bye all


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 8, 2006)

OK,thanks 4 that crap but I must say that what all things u learn at MAAC,u can never get them to know throughout ur life.
The real deal is that we get our BASICS clear with these institutes which cannot be done by any BOOK or TUTORIALS on this planet.
I had the same thinking as u BEFORE joining MAAC,but after studying there for 4 months,I came to know all the BASIC things of the industry that one needs to know in order to become a good animator\designer........
If u know what i mean,then u know what u missed.


----------



## deepakd (Jul 8, 2006)

we'll see about that when u come out of the institute. and as for as the BASIC things of the industry . the industry eats guys like u for breakfast.

according to u all the softwares makers r idiots for giving the tutorials and references with the package. why don't they just open new MAACs with every new software or version release.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 9, 2006)

OK,cool it dude.If u have hard fellings for MAAC,its OK.But dont get on ur nerves.lets just forget of this,peace out dude


----------



## deepakd (Jul 11, 2006)

one thing i have ABSOLUTELY NO hard feelings for arena, animaster, maac etc etc . coz i hve never studied in them. and i have NOT missed anything. i was just citing other peoples experience.  my first post was extremely polite & sincere. and was no where near crap. but the way u reacted without even giving a sec thought made me react that way. but any how no hard feelings. 

if maac is working fine for u then enjoy ur exp.

BTW how long have u been working in the field of animation?


----------



## sude (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey wud suggest MAAC. its different (in all aspects) and competitive and good...

-SUDE


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 11, 2006)

@deepakd 
Hey,buddy-i appreciate ur last  post,anyways am cool with it.
Oh yeah,as far as ur question goes-i am 17 and had started all this 2-3 years ago.
Oh yeah,what abt ya.

@sude
ur very rite dude


----------



## deepakd (Jul 11, 2006)

hi rahul,

i m 33. and i started in 1995.
I used to work as a lead desginer in web designing company, before i shifted to hong kong in star. there i worked as a  broadcast designer for star movies then moved on to renderon in 2000 for a period of 3 and a 1\2 yrs. now i m in india in CNN ibn.  

BTW i also belong to CHD.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 11, 2006)

hey,thats cool.
so u r in the TV industry,gr8 but i want to enter the gaming industry.I think thats the reason for the differences in our thinking.
So,didnt u join any institute or college to study this.U said u did it all by urself.Well then thats gr8.Going on ur own and then working in CNN means a lot of hard work.
After all,even if one studies in any institute,the main thing is that one have to learn it on his own.We cannot learn everything there,but they give a good starting point of ones carrer.
Ok then, enjoi ur job in CNN.


----------

